# Sebaceous Cysts - Prevention



## goldensequoia (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello Friends - Sequoia has four cysts. Two medium (one on each hip) one small, on back of neck, and one very tiny on left ear. Her doctor tested them and confirmed they are sebaceous cysts and did not recommend removal. We must watch them closely. They do not bother her at all. Does anyone know how cysts can be prevented? We brush her twice daily and bathe her every three weeks. We blow dry her after her bath. Recommended supplements? Diet? thanks - Cindy


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I have never heard of a prevention for cysts. Unfortunately they just happen.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi there,
I am not sure how accurate this information is, as I have never tried it before...but I came across a website that recommends the herb tumeric for dogs with cysts. I have included the link, which has people review their findings with the treatment.

It might be something worth trying. Again...sorry I cannot offer something that i have tried personally.
Turmeric for Dogs, Cats

Kim


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know of anything to prevent them but my vet always told me once you find them not to squeeze them hard because it can cause them to burst under the skin and make several of them.


----------



## goldensequoia (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you everyone. We are going to research tumeric. Very interesting. Cindy


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My vet told me that some dogs are just prone to them ( like people ) and some are not. She also said once your dog gets one, chances are there will be more.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner has one on his back and recommended we remove it soon before it gets infected and bursts. ICK. As soon as Sasha is done with his vacs , we will have it removed.


----------

